# Indian Pacific Gold Kangaroo Cabin Tour



## DET63 (Jan 30, 2010)

YouTube video

How does it compare to Amtrak accommodations?

Comment in response:



> The cost from Sydney to﻿ Perth or VV for an adult in Gold Kangaroo is $1,950AUD oneway. In the roomette (single) showers are at the end of the carriage. In the twin they are in the cabin.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 31, 2010)

DET63 said:


> YouTube video
> How does it compare to Amtrak accommodations?
> 
> Comment in response:
> ...


Looks sort of like a cross between a Viewliner and Superliner roomette! Like the way the bed comes down, did I not see a top bunk, is this a single?

The price seems a tad high too but I know taxes are fairly high there, guess it depnds on the exchange rate and all things are relative since Australias social service system (some would yell Socialistic!)is far better than here! Thanks for the video!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 31, 2010)

About 2500 miles for $1732US, one way, one passenger, more than a tad too high!

Do they get dancing girls?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 31, 2010)

It doesn't look to bad. They serve Coke :lol:

Does anyone know who manufactured the cars?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 1, 2010)

They're very similar to Heritage Roomettes.

I think it was either Budd or built to Budd designs.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 1, 2010)

So their similar to VIA rail? Older streamliners still running today?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 1, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> So their similar to VIA rail? Older streamliners still running today?


Sorta. But its more British in interpretation.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 1, 2010)

Unlike _The Canadian_, the _Indian Pacific_ has no dome cars.

Does anyone know what the Australian loading gauges are?


----------

